# Drake LST Jackets



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Oct 2, 2012)

Was trying to decide whether to get the LST Equator 3 in 1 plus 2 wader coat or the LST 4 in 1 wader coat.  Does anyone have an opinion on either of these.  I like the 3 in 1 because the shell can also be converted to a vest.  Any other differences?  Thanks


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Oct 2, 2012)

And how would it be to wear deer hunting?


----------

